# Biax Scrapers Straps Anyone Need One?



## vettebob (Jun 9, 2015)

After 6 months of searching I came across 3 Biax 7ELM scrapers I paid 1600 for the three. Two of them were in excellent shape and one ended up having a burned up armature. I replaced the armature in the burned up one with one for a metabo angle drill  and sold the other 2. I needed straps for 2 of the Biax scrapers so I contacted a dapra rep They wanted $75 each. I thought that was a bit excessive so I made my own and made a few extra as well. Here is a pic of mine. I was thinking of selling them for $28 shipped in the USA I can put them in the for sale thread if anyone is interested in them.  Bob


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jun 9, 2015)

75 smacks for a strap? Them boys be proud of leather.
Don't have a electric one myself but it's good of you to offer them.


----------

